

Google Ventures Library - espeed
http://www.gv.com/news/introducing-the-gv-library

======
mc
If I'm not mistaken, access to these videos previously required an account
from a GV-funded company. It looks like they've opened up content to everyone.
Very cool.

~~~
fatihpense
Some of them still requires an account. Like: [http://www.gv.com/lib/working-
with-the-media](http://www.gv.com/lib/working-with-the-media)

"This video is only for employees of GV portfolio companies. Sign in"

~~~
mark_l_watson
I tried the "request access" option on a movie I wanted to see (Effective
Story Telling). Hope the author grants me access.

BTW, when I worked at Google as a contractor, I had to request access to many
papers I wanted to read that by default were just available to employees.
Almost always the author/owner would grant access.

------
matiasp
My favorites:

“The science of building a scalable sales team” [http://www.gv.com/lib/the-
science-of-building-a-scalable-sal...](http://www.gv.com/lib/the-science-of-
building-a-scalable-sales-team)

"Lean Product Management" [http://www.gv.com/lib/lean-product-
management](http://www.gv.com/lib/lean-product-management)

"Lean Analytics" [http://www.gv.com/lib/lean-
analytics](http://www.gv.com/lib/lean-analytics)

------
casca
The unprotected videos are here:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures/videos)

------
gluxon
Small unrelated comment: I love how that menu works. It does a really great
job as an alternative for the hamburger menu.

~~~
currysausage
Well, to me, it's still mystery meat navigation. Why do we need this on
desktop sites?

~~~
sosborn
Completely agree. There is absolutely nothing gained by collapsing that
sidebar on a desktop.

~~~
waitingkuo
Agree +1. Icons only and tooltips when hovering make more senses to me. Or at
least the main contents shouldn't shift when I hover the sidebars

------
alagu
I love what GV is doing. Future of VC is not about giving value only to their
portfolio companies but also to the entire community.

YC has been doing this for a while (Essays, Startup School), which also serves
as a lead for applicants.

I wish they opened up all the videos as well.

------
gmisra
I am disappointed to see that the two security engineering videos are blocked
by privileged access control. Improved overall internet security benefits
everybody, and it's surprising that GV does not share that ethos.

If anybody from this project is reading here, are you abel to change that, or
can you comment as to the motivations for how things are classified as public
vs privileged?

~~~
kennethn
I'm a member of the GV team, and one of those who helps run the workshop
series. In many cases, workshops are available only to employees of the
portfolio because it supports more open and candid conversations.

In the case of our security videos, we've restricted them because there were
discussions about particular companies' security needs that aren't appropriate
to share publicly. It's unlikely the talk would have been as beneficial to our
portfolio companies if people felt the need to hold back knowing the details
would be made public.

As casca mentioned, we've opened many of our videos to the public and we'll
continue to do so when the workshop leader and audience participants agree:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/GoogleVentures/videos)

At GV our mission first and foremost is to serve the employees of our
portfolio companies. Google as a whole is of course dedicated to improving
internet security and the company dedicates tons of people and resources to
that.

~~~
fierarul
How does it benefit GV to have that list of videos presented but inaccessible
to the public?

Why not outright filter those videos and only show them to the people with the
right permissions?

~~~
untog
Funny that within two posts we've gone from "Why isn't GV more transparent" to
"Why is GV so transparent".

I agree that from a UX standpoint it isn't great, but I think it achieves two
things:

1\. gives a hint at what you receive when you're a GV-funded company.
Something for potential companies to think about. 2\. stops any conspiracy
theories about the "Secret Training Videos Google Won't Let You See".

